# Cl's Rockwall ADA 30C (1 foot cube)



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, Sorry I didn't take any pics before this point, I didn't have my memory card for my camera. I had some extra blueboard sitting around and decided to make something. There will be a small stream/ waterfall. I don't think that I will be putting any frogs in this tank. I am using the grout method and plan to add some grey and black to make it look less beige. Here it is as of right now:








I will be adding a coat of epoxy if needed. Any tips/ comments? This is my first rock wall attempt.
EDIT: oh, and this tank used to look like this when it was full of water:


----------



## snackpack (Nov 11, 2008)

Hah! You are using a ADA for a viv!!. I have the same one 30c and thought about it for a while, but I dont want to ruin the top to get a nice seal for humidity. Love these thanks for planted.

Anyway, keep the updates coming.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great start, will look great when its finished i bet!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Great start! I really like the "step" look you have going up the left side - very cool!


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

melas said:


> Great start! I really like the "step" look you have going up the left side - very cool!


Yeah, that's my favorite part. The right side is meh, but I wanted to leave some area open for planting  The water will cascade down the "steps"


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

there's still time to create a rock "cup" on the right side to plant some creeping fig or other vine . . .  - i think it will turn out great either way! good luck!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

You have a gift with aquatic plants!


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

melas said:


> there's still time to create a rock "cup" on the right side to plant some creeping fig or other vine . . .  - i think it will turn out great either way! good luck!


I was thinking of just planting some in the substrate? I made a little mini cave on the right


otis07 said:


> You have a gift with aquatic plants!


Thank you sir! (or ma'am? from the comic value of your avatar, I'm guessing sir LOL)


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> I was thinking of just planting some in the substrate? I made a little mini cave on the right
> Thank you sir! (or ma'am? from the comic value of your avatar, I'm guessing sir LOL)


Yeah it will definitely grow up OR down on your wall. I have a vine-type plant that is growing all over my original rock wall tank. Yeah and Otis07 is definitely of the female persuasion. . . haha!


*edit* - I was just suggesting the pocket as a way to add interest to the right side as you suggested you were unhappy with it - like i said i think it looks cool - plants will cover it up anyhow!


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

melas said:


> Yeah it will definitely grow up OR down on your wall. I have a vine-type plant that is growing all over my original rock wall tank. Yeah and Otis07 is definitely of the female persuasion. . . haha!
> 
> 
> *edit* - I was just suggesting the pocket as a way to add interest to the right side as you suggested you were unhappy with it - like i said i think it looks cool - plants will cover it up anyhow!


Yeah, no worries. That's why I figured that I would leave the right side as is, I have some ficus pumilia quercifolia to cover it. 
I added a thin watery coat of grout, then when it dried, I added another. After that I added a thicker coat of grout, and now have the tank covered to keep in the humidity for curing of the thick layer. How long should I wait before adding another coat? A week?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

clwatkins10 said:


> Thank you sir! (or ma'am? from the comic value of your avatar, I'm guessing sir LOL)



Lol, WRONG! its ma'am


----------



## snackpack (Nov 11, 2008)

not experience with rock walls in any way, so I cant comment on that.

However, Im just curious as to how you will cover the top since ADA tanks dont have a rim of any sort. The tanks do come with those small metal clips for a "lid" but it leaves too much room around the sides

im really really curious... so much so that I cant wait....


----------



## fishfry (Aug 20, 2006)

snackpack said:


> not experience with rock walls in any way, so I cant comment on that.
> 
> However, Im just curious as to how you will cover the top since ADA tanks dont have a rim of any sort. The tanks do come with those small metal clips for a "lid" but it leaves too much room around the sides
> 
> im really really curious... so much so that I cant wait....


If it were me and there are no planned wires coming out of the tank for pumps/heaters/thermometers than I would cover the tank with a solid piece of glass that is larger than the footprint of the tank, with holes drilled for ventilation if desired and then use a pendant or other fixture over the tank. The sides should be square enough on the ADA tank that a solid pane of glass would seal pretty well on top without much or any gaps.

Love the original planted tank!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> How long should I wait before adding another coat? A week?


A week should be more than enough as long as you are keeping it wet. I typically waited 3-5 days between layers. This is enough time for it to get good and hard. The lower layers will continue to cure from underneath subsequent layers. You can't let it cure too long though!


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

snackpack said:


> not experience with rock walls in any way, so I cant comment on that.
> 
> However, Im just curious as to how you will cover the top since ADA tanks dont have a rim of any sort. The tanks do come with those small metal clips for a "lid" but it leaves too much room around the sides
> 
> im really really curious... so much so that I cant wait....


Yeah, I am going to cover it with a single piece of glass. I may drill some holes in the front like what fishfry said


fishfry said:


> If it were me and there are no planned wires coming out of the tank for pumps/heaters/thermometers than I would cover the tank with a solid piece of glass that is larger than the footprint of the tank, with holes drilled for ventilation if desired and then use a pendant or other fixture over the tank. The sides should be square enough on the ADA tank that a solid pane of glass would seal pretty well on top without much or any gaps.
> 
> Love the original planted tank!


That's exactly what I'm doing. Thanks



melas said:


> A week should be more than enough as long as you are keeping it wet. I typically waited 3-5 days between layers. This is enough time for it to get good and hard. The lower layers will continue to cure from underneath subsequent layers. You can't let it cure too long though!


Thanks for the tip. How exactly did you do the darker layer to fill in the cracks? I am thinking that I will make a watery mixture of the black grout and the wipe it on with a rag to fill in the cracks while wiping of the proud parts of the rock.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Great start. I wait til I have the time to build one of these.
Also, I love the orig tank, the pants look great!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Thanks for the tip. How exactly did you do the darker layer to fill in the cracks? I am thinking that I will make a watery mixture of the black grout and the wipe it on with a rag to fill in the cracks while wiping of the proud parts of the rock.


I actually used non-toxic acrylic paints. I just did a very runny black wash - similar to what you are proposing with the grout. I let it sit for a few seconds and then wiped it all off. Of course the paint that gets into the crevices etc doesn't get wiped off and thus creates your 3D aging look! I think that is the most fun step! I'd be interested to hear how the grout works for you . . .


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

A quick opinion: shading beige grout with just black tends to make it look very dirty. I usually shade beige with darkish brown or reddish terracotta...
Nice work there.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

HX said:


> A quick opinion: shading beige grout with just black tends to make it look very dirty. I usually shade beige with darkish brown or reddish terracotta...
> Nice work there.


Thanks for the tip! I was actually going to do a grey coat and then do to black. I'm not very happy with the beige color.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

melas said:


> I actually used non-toxic acrylic paints. I just did a very runny black wash - similar to what you are proposing with the grout. I let it sit for a few seconds and then wiped it all off. Of course the paint that gets into the crevices etc doesn't get wiped off and thus creates your 3D aging look! I think that is the most fun step! I'd be interested to hear how the grout works for you . . .


I have a feeling that I will do the paint then. I don't want the grout to fill in too much of the cracks


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Gotcha. Black's better, then. Life will give it other colors.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

HX said:


> Gotcha. Black's better, then. Life will give it other colors.


I appreciate the response, you are the rock wall master 
Some quick pics:
From a few days ago after one coat of grey grout-
























From today, after several coats of grey grout-


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

looking good! keep up the good work!


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

melas said:


> looking good! keep up the good work!


Thanks! I am going to do the black paint tonight.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Planting next. Comments are appreciated....


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that is probably the most expensive tank of its size ever converted into a viv....lol. Nice work, let alone for a first "try"....very cool. I am interested to see how it looks after you plant it, if it looks half as good as it was when an aquarium it will be stunning.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great job!! wish i was that handy, mine is coming out crapy.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. Preliminary planting is done:


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, I just finished putting a more substantial layer of black down. Yes I did have to take the plants off of the wall. It looks a lot better, but for my 24x18x24 exo that I'm getting, I think I'll stick with the GS and coir method as the rock took forever, even on a very small tank as this. Whuddya think?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks great. What are you putting in there?
Candy


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

divingne1 said:


> Looks great. What are you putting in there?
> Candy


I think it might be too small for anything of my knowledge...


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Is that a lot of anubias in there? Looks pimpin.


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

haha i use to always read your journals on plantedtank.net

good stuff, i really enjoyed the cool names you chose for you tanks. did you too switch to vivs?


----------

